# Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?



## vAro (2. November 2009)

*Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich wollte hier mal horchen, ob einige Abonnenten die neue PCGH am Samstag *nicht* in ihrem Briefkasten gefunden haben.

Die Vorfreude am Samstagmorgen vom Postbosten die PCGH überreicht zu kommen war vorhanden, doch der Postboste kam mit leeren Händen zu mir. 


Grüße,
vAro


----------



## PCGH_Marco (2. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Hallo,

schick mit doch bitte deine Abonummer per PN, dann frage ich nach.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## ile (2. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Meine PCGH kommt sonst auch immer samstags, aber auch heute (Montag) war nichts im Briefkasten. 

Update: Ist am Di angekommen.


----------



## Jami (2. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Das selbe hier, mein traditioneller PCGHbend musste Ausfallen


----------



## vAro (2. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Puh... dann lässt sich hier mal der Spruch: Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid ganz gut anwenden!
Positiv gesehen: Nach Erhalt der aktuellen Ausgabe, vergehen weniger Tage ins Land bis zur neuen Ausgabe (als im regulären Verlauf).


----------



## Aladin (2. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

ah, bin nicht der einzigste, der die neuste Ausgabe vermisst, gut zu wissen 

gruss Ala


----------



## Biosman (2. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Hab noch gar nicht in den Briefkasten geschaut °°


----------



## chefmarkus (2. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Nö, auch bei mir NIX, an was liegt es denn?


----------



## Hilfesucher (2. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Sie wird heute oder morgen kommen.

Meine kam heute 13.15 Uhr


----------



## Speedguru (2. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Bei mir auch, war schon gespannt wasa lles drinne ist udn samstag auch net drinne. Naja heute dann auch net.... hoffentlich morgen!!

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## 2000Miles (2. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Meine ist auch noch nicht da?


----------



## vAro (2. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*



Hilfesucher schrieb:


> Sie wird heute oder morgen kommen.
> 
> Meine kam heute 13.15 Uhr



Dann weiß ich wie ich morgen meinen Feierabend verplane...


----------



## rabensang (2. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Ich habe das selbe Problem.

Hoffentlich kommt sie morgen.....



MFG


----------



## mayo (2. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Same here.
Bis heute nix im Briefkasten, sonst immer schon Samstag zum PCGH Frühstück ;(


----------



## tripod (2. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

*auch mal einreih in die warteschlange*


----------



## maschine (2. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Mir gehts genau so 
Vmtl hatte die Post am Samstag kein Bock wegen Feiertag^^


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (2. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Montag Abend... und noch immer keine PCGH  was ist da los?


----------



## mayo (2. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*



maschine schrieb:


> Mir gehts genau so
> Vmtl hatte die Post am Samstag kein Bock wegen Feiertag^^


Wie Feiertag???


----------



## NCphalon (2. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

St. Halloween xDD

Meine is auch nochnet aufgetaucht, hab mir heut vor lauter verzweiflung das PCG Spezial geholt xD


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*



ile schrieb:


> Meine PCGH kommt sonst auch immer samstags, aber auch heute (Montag) war nichts im Briefkasten.


 geht mir auch so


----------



## Knuffi (3. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Ich hoffe auch das heute die neue PCGH kommt.Warte schon sehnsüchtig


----------



## grubsnek (3. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Normalerweise habe ich meine PCGH ebenfalls Samstags im Briefkasten, wobei es auch schon ein paar mal vorkam, dass sie erst am Montag eintraf. Ich denke, es ist auf die Post zurückzuführen, dass sie diesmal auch am Montag nicht eingetroffen ist. Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei euch ist, aber bei uns kam gestern gar keine Post. Passend dazu wurde in den Medien schon vor einiger Zeit über leere Briefkästen an Montagen berichtet. Die Post verzichtet auf die Auslieferung an diesen Tagen, um Kosten zu einzusparen und Montag ist nun mal der Tag mit dem geringsten Sendungsaufkommen.

Ich bin zuversichtlich und glaube, meine PCGH wird schon in ein bis zwei Stunden in meinen Postkasten sein. 


Edit: Und sie ist tatsächlich eingetoffen


----------



## mayo (3. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Heute ist sie im Briefkasten gewesen..


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*



mayo schrieb:


> Heute ist sie im Briefkasten gewesen..


bei mir auch


----------



## erel68 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Ich hoffe, ich kann sie heute abend aus dem Briefkasten nehmen. Bei mir war sie auch nicht wie gewohnt am Samstag da und auch Montag war der Kasten PCGH-leer beblieben (normale Werbepost kam)


----------



## maschine (3. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Ich hab meine auch vorhin bekommen


----------



## Knuffi (3. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Habe meine heute auch bekommen


----------



## Pokerclock (3. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Ich hab meine PCGH noch nicht


----------



## der8auer (3. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Ich habe meine heute auch bekommen.


----------



## rabensang (3. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Ich ebenfalls. Somit ist die Nachtschicht gerettet.

MFG


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (3. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Ich hab meine heute ebenfalls bekommen.


----------



## eVoX (3. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Meine hab ich heute auch bekommen.


----------



## tripod (3. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

meine is auch da, wenn auch die plastikhülle(verpackung) leicht ramponiert...

schon bissl reingelesen, morgen dann weiter lesen


----------



## vAro (4. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Na dann kann das hier ja geclosed werden.
Meine ist auch da


----------



## knarf99 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

meine ist noch nett da warte auch seit samstag wenn die heute nachmittag nicht da ist dann muß ich wohl das handy bemühen


----------



## PamAndersonFan (4. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Also meine Ausgabe war gestern im Briefkasten, allerdings auch sehr geknickt und zum Teil eingerissen.
Liegt wohl aber eher an der Post....


----------



## Obelix (4. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Meine war auch heute noch nicht da obwohl sie sonst immer am Samstag kommt...


----------



## Obelix (5. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Heute ist mein Heft endlich angekommen.


----------



## Elidorian (6. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Meine ist immer noch nicht da... *seufz*

Edit: 06.11.
Heft immernoch nicht da. An wen muss ich mich im Zweifelsfalle wenden, wenn ich es nicht bekomme?


----------



## BikeRider (8. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*



Jami schrieb:


> Das selbe hier, mein traditioneller PCGHbend musste Ausfallen


 Es lebe der Kiosk


----------



## Th3 GhOst (9. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

*hust**meld*
Meine is immer noch NICHT da -.-"
Das doch blöde =(
Heft nicht da NobLorRos betreibt fernmodding bei mir und fragt meine GraKa.
Hmm
Die neue woche kann nur noch besser werden...
Wo muss ich mich denn melden damit ich meine ausgabe endlich bekomme?

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Henninges (9. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*



grubsnek schrieb:


> Ich denke, es ist auf die Post zurückzuführen, dass sie diesmal auch am Montag nicht eingetroffen ist. Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei euch ist, aber bei uns kam gestern gar keine Post. Passend dazu wurde in den Medien schon vor einiger Zeit über leere Briefkästen an Montagen berichtet. Die Post verzichtet auf die Auslieferung an diesen Tagen, um Kosten zu einzusparen und Montag ist nun mal der Tag mit dem geringsten Sendungsaufkommen.


 
ja und nein...also die aktion mit dem montag ist bereits seit september geschichte...meine ausgabe kam auch erst am dienstag, statt am samstag. es lag wohl tatsächlich an dem katholischen feiertag...


----------



## MadMax33309 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Meine ist immer noch nicht gekommen...
Ich hoffe die kommt noch XD


----------



## Sp3cht (15. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Also ich habe meine pcgh noch immer nicht... komisch.... in umliegenden trafiken gibts die schon zu kaufen... von wegen abbonenten bekommen die pcgh 1-2 tage früher.... ist bei mir noch NIE der fall gewesen...


----------



## zcei (15. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Hmm also das kann ich so nicht bestätigen Sp3cht^^ da hast du wohl einfach Pech!
Be mir kam die immer 2 Tage vorher  JEtzt war sie nicht da und ich dachte es lag an meinem Umzug (wo ich bescheid gesagt hatte)  ok lag wohl nicht daran, aber ich hab auf Nachfrage ne neue bekommen und gut ist^^ Die reguläre ist aber nicht gekommen^^ vll am alten Wohnsitz

MfG zcei


----------



## Sp3cht (15. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

wenn man in österreich wohnt... ist es bisschen schwieriger dass ich sie 1-2 tage früher bekomme.... was ich versteh.... was ich nicht versteh.... warum zum teufel sie heute den 15ten November noch immer nicht da ist....


----------



## MadMax33309 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

@zcei
wo hast du denn nachgefragt?
Weil ich hätte schon gerne meine Ausgabe hab ja auch Geld dafür gezahlt^^

Naja ich hoffe ich bekomm sie dann noch weil sie im Kiosk zukaufen wäre echt blöd XD


----------



## MadMax33309 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

*hust* *hust*

Äh kann mir wirklich keiner sagen wo ich mich melden muss?

Weil ich nicht wirklich was gefunden hab und langsam werde ich sauer^^

Wir haben ja schon den 21.!


----------



## Knuffi (21. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

@MadMax33309
 Also so schwer ist das nicht zu finden
abo.computec.de

Ich hoffe Du bekommst das Heft schnell nach geliefert

Gruß
Knuffi


----------



## MadMax33309 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

thx^^
Ich hoffe es auch aber ein gutes hat es auch^^
Das warten auf die nächste ausgabe ist nicht mehr solange^^


----------



## vAro (24. November 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Mal schauen wie es dieses Wochenende aussieht. Eigentlich müsste die neue PCGH ja am Samstag da sein. Oh das wär schön


----------



## muckelpupp (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Vielleicht an dieser Stelle, ohne einen neuen Thread zu öffnen, die Bemerkung, dass die Zeitschriften auch bei mir immer später ankommen! Erst vor 10 Tagen wurden mir die Hefte der November und Dezember Ausgabe in einer Lieferung zugestellt - ist das normal?! Die Januar Ausgabe steht immer noch aus.

Könnte es sich da um ein Problem mit dem Lieferanten handeln, oder liegt es wirklich nur an der grottenschlechten italienischen Post?!

Grüsse aus Rom
emanuele aka muckelpupp


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Hallo,

Schick mir doch per PN einfach Deinen Real Name und Deine Abonummer zu, ich lasse das dann prüfen.


----------



## muckelpupp (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Hallo Thilo,

hast du meine Daten erhalten?! Noch warte ich nämlich immer noch sowohl auf die Dezember, als auch auf die Januar Ausgabe...

LG

emanuele


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Bis 7.1. ist bei uns das Office intern nur dünn besetzt. Denke, dass die Tage eine Antwort kommt. Melde mich dann


----------



## muckelpupp (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verspätete Auslieferung der PCGH 12/2009?*

Kurze Meldung: Gestern hatte ich Ausgabe 01/2010 im Briefkasten! 

Schon strange, knapp einen Monat nach Weihnachten etwas über die beste 'Hardware zum Fest' zu lesen...

Aber nochmal die Frage: Ist dies ein spezifisches Problem, oder gibt es mehr Abonnenten im Ausland, die evtl. ähnliche Lieferschwierigkeiten beobachten?

By the way: Tolles Heft - hab's schon fast durch.

_update: heute früh war auch endlich Ausgabe 02/2010 da! Danke. Nur warum die Verspätungen??_


----------

